# New Cory fish babies!



## weesawoo (Nov 3, 2010)

My Cory eggs have just have just hatched last night! I have them in a plastic breeding trap in my tank at the moment. I have a spare 15 litre tank but no heater or filter for it. I wasn't actually expecting them to hatch! 
Will they be ok staying in the breeding trap for now? I look to have around 30 of them atm. I am off the the fish shop today to buy some liquifry for them but can I feed them this with them in the larger tank just in a breeder trap? Also when do I start feeding them? I am a complete novice with fish babies and so many sites say different things!

Any advice you can give me would be great!

I have tried to upload pictures but not sure how to!

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome! I love fry guys.

I haven't specifically bred cories so my comments aren't directly related to them and may be different. My comments come from Otos which can be closely tied to Cories. When they hatch, they will have the egg sack still with them. This should be good for about two days. I don't do any special feeding of the Oto fry on the first day. It is day two when I will start specifically feeding the fry.


----------



## Reef Reaper (Sep 12, 2010)

Any pics?


----------

